# A few iphone pics of my tank



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Custom 3' 75g external overflow with herbie and returns through back
250w halide / t5 on main tank

Custom 40g sump
Maxspect razor 120w led
Schuran pico calcium reactor with diy secondary chamber
Vertex omega 130 skimmer
Waveline dc return
2x vertex rx-u reactors running hydroton and biopellets


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

looks great !!!!!! we need some more close ups that clam looks great !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

